# Hey Hey!



## Tequila (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, that was a horrible title and I apologize.

I'm Matt. I'm from Illinois. I've been a tech guy for probably about 6 years now. I've worked everything from musicals to drum clinics (just got home from one, actually) to graduations. I've done it all.

I was referred here by a friend of mine. This place looks like a good time.

Yeah, that's all.


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 29, 2005)

A wise person once said "never open up with an apology".

Besides, as long as the name isn't overtly offensive, what is there to worry about. You will find that we are much more interested in the person than in the name.

Welcome aboard and I wish that more members convinced their friends to stop by and see what we have to offer. Hopefully we won’t disappoint you and not only will you be a frequent visitor, but also a frequent contributor.

Cheers,


----------



## ship (Jun 29, 2005)

In also beating the welcome committie to the punch, welcome to the forum. You will find many in Illinois here (Cubs fan or not in general). The only question or post that's stupid is the one not posted. Perhaps sleep over what you might post but never be intimidated in posted your own thoughts or in supporting other people's ideas as shared by you. All in art or science it takes is one idea even if not flushed out and the rest if other than appropriate or great fall to the way side. Just that one post you make can mean the difference between life and death or at least what is a great idea and one that is only so so.

Learn lots just as all of us do, help lots more.


----------



## Peter (Jun 29, 2005)

Ahhh!!.. you beat my by just over 10 minutes! Nice work ship!  

Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

Yes, you join quite a slew of people from Illinois arround these forums! 

Teching a drum clinic? Was it like one guy showing a crowd of people what/how to drum? In that case I can see that guy needing tech, but the music clinics I have been arround are not like that so I am curious what it was you were doing for tech! Please share! 

Along that same line, please feel free to share your thoughts on whatever is being talked about arround the forums, and dont be too scaird about saying something "life or death." If you say something that is wrong (like I have done on many occasions) there are plenty of people here to catch your back, correct you and inform everyone about the right way! With that said, post away!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## Tequila (Jun 29, 2005)

Peter said:


> Teching a drum clinic? Was it like one guy showing a crowd of people what/how to drum? In that case I can see that guy needing tech, but the music clinics I have been arround are not like that so I am curious what it was you were doing for tech! Please share!



It was Omar Hakim. They were on the last part of some 'world tour' introducing Pearl's new line of drums. What they did was show off how good the drums are, and them Omar played for a while. After that he answered questions, and went back to playing. I'm sure it was interesting if you're a drummer, but I spent most of my time in the lighting booth making jokes. 

We had his whole kit miked up, though. I didn't do much sound work today, so I don't know the specifics.

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.


----------



## Peter (Jun 29, 2005)

Ahhh ok cool thanks!


----------



## disc2slick (Jun 29, 2005)

personally, i like the name.


----------



## avkid (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Controlbooth. I know I'm late,very busy(as usual).
Have fun and post often. 

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
A.K.A. "Phil"


----------

